
Nuclear slower and pricier than renewables, says anti-nuclear report - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/nuclear-slower-and-pricier-than-renewables-says-anti-nuclear-report/
======
Accujack
Rhetoric critical of nuclear in an anti-nuclear report? Who would have
guessed?

~~~
Konnstann
In other news, Windows 10 declared "unusable" by Apple spokesperson.

